# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen.

## Abbigail

Hallo,
Ik ben Abbigail Quidé en zit op deze site om meer te weten te komen over medische zaken.
Ben 62 jaar en wordt binnenkort 63.
Kijk op facebook onder Marianneke Beurskens, dan zie je wie ik ben en wat ik doe.

hartelijke groet,

Marianneke  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Welkom bij MediCity,  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag Abbigail,

Welkom, ik hoop dat je kunt vinden wat je zoekt of er van verwacht misschien?  :Big Grin: 
op MediCity kun je ook een aantal zaken neerzetten wie je bent of anders.....
alvast Proficiat dame... :Embarrassment:  een goed jaartje erbij....

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Abbigail

Hoi Elisabeth,
Wie ik ben is op mijn site te zien, zie facebook onder Marianneke Beurskens
Ik zal zeker op deze site actief worden, maar ik heb het nu even druk omdat ik voor het examen Klinische psychologie aan de Open Universiteit zit en nog wat lezingen moet voorbereiden.

Hartelijke groet,

Abbigail

----------


## Cyntia19

heeey welkom :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Abbigail,
Welkom op deze site. 
Ook succes met je scriptie voor je studie.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Abbigail

Dank voor jullie reacties

----------


## Elisabeth9

Abbigail: Ik wil "niet" op Facebook kijken.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben al druk genoeg met andere dingen op de pc....ik heb wel gelezen hoor wat je schreef...haha, mallerd.... :Big Grin:  maar ik wil je wel heel veel succes wensen voor Klinische Psychologie...en met de lezingen, veel werk zo te horen....daggggggggg

Vriendelijke groeten..... :Embarrassment:

----------

